# Raining Crows



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The local boys and I had to get a few licks in before the season ends March 31st. With temperatures near 80 degrees and the crows cooperating, things heated up fast. That's me on the right side. My Browning Silver with improved cylinder and 1 1/8-ounce Winchester 12-gauge, 7 1/2s brought 'em down better than anything else used today (12 of the 18 killed).

As I was calling, a Cooper's hawk just about grabbed one of our motion decoys but turned away about 6 inches from it. Very cool!

Our next session will be in late summer when the season opens again and we'll get a chance at some young ones.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a ton of fun Glen !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A mess of meat pie material there, congrats. on the shoot.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

I love shootin crows and that looks like a great day


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job. they taunt me daily.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great Shoot Glen---I called a few in this morning just for fun season isn't open up here-------Use the Dying crow They sure come quick------------congrats --sb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Great Shoot Glen---I called a few in this morning just for fun season isn't open up here-------Use the Dying crow They sure come quick------------congrats --sb*


Thanks, SB. Thought the season was open statewide to March 31st.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It is. He should have shot them all.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I always thought the Yoopers' season was in when the one-pipe shootsgun was loaded anyway.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_*YOUR RIGHT GW----their getting lead breakfast tomorrow--They've been getting me up at first light with their squaking----sb*_


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pictures, man. They love to make some trouble first thing in the morning right off the roost and the sound carries better before the wind blows. They're gonna be hungry, but I don't think they'll appreciate your menu. Too bad.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

GIVE EM HELL SKIP !!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Dang birds always wake me up at the crack of dawn, my yards been looking like crap so i payed a guy and he spread some kinda poop on my yard and said it would make my yard grow, good guy ive known him for a while but jeepers kreepers crows cant get enough they wont leave me alone!!


----------



## Coonkiller (Feb 15, 2012)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> Dang birds always wake me up at the crack of dawn, my yards been looking like crap so i payed a guy and he spread some kinda poop on my yard and said it would make my yard grow, good guy ive known him for a while but jeepers kreepers crows cant get enough they wont leave me alone!!


Sounds like a good time for some plinking????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've whacked a few with my varmint rifles over the years, but only as opportunities presented themselves while hunting something else. If you want to whack and stack, grab the smoothbore.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

If plinking is what you want to call it then yes it is plinking indeed!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> Dang birds always wake me up at the crack of dawn, my yards been looking like crap so i payed a guy and he spread some kinda poop on my yard and said it would make my yard grow, good guy ive known him for a while but jeepers kreepers crows cant get enough they wont leave me alone!!


 We get them in out pastures all the time. Right now we're infested with starlings. I mean everywhere ! I've been shooting them from the kitchen window with my pellet gun and from the barn with the .17. Nasty little buggers that run off all the other birds.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

With the nicer weather we've been sleeping with the windows open and the past few mornings the crows woke my wife up before her alarm. She's been begging me to kill them all so she can sleep that extra 15 minutes in the morning. I told he where the shotgun was and rolled over and went back to sleep. Maybe this weekend I will go out and earn some brownie points!!!

Oh yea, nice shoot Glen looks like you had a blast!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> Maybe this weekend I will go out and earn some brownie points!!!
> 
> Oh yea, nice shoot Glen looks like you had a blast!


*A *blast? And, another, and another. Got my first double this time around. Sure wish the season was open year-round like it used to be before 1975, when we made a treaty with Mexico and began protecting them. Crazy. They can still be shot in the off season, but it would be illegal to call them or intice them in any way. I've never heard of anyone getting in trouble for killing crows, but it's probably happened. The thing I like most about crow hunting is that you know you'll get some action. The rest is up to you.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Crows didn't have lead Breakfast the other morning--They smartend-up Quick---and stayed out of range for the shotgun--but my 222 is waiting to get a chance soon--but here's a pic of a few that had early lead breakfast one morning last year







----sb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

At least those didn't get any smarter.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You look like your scolding them Skip..LOL Great pics buddy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, are they laying below a feeder?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I forgot all about killing crows today.... so much for brownie points! Nice Job Skip!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WE HAD JUST GOT BACK HOME FROM OUT WEST LAST APRIL AND THEY GOT INTO SOME BAGGED GARBAGE--BIG MESS THE NEXT MORNING THE FOX PRO WENT TO WORK----KILLED 14 BEFORE THEY DIDN'T COME BACK ANY MORE---THE ONES HERE NOW MUST BE THE SURVIVOR'S







---------SB*


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

You get em pal, right as they think they are safe at distance...BLOW EM OFF THE TREE LIMB!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HeeHaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!Tuesday after noon I was working in the shop when a crow made the mistake of landing in the field next to the shop







----Grabbed the m-70 222 rem--figured him at 200 ---bang he didn't fly away----Picked him up this morning measured 188 yds---40gr NBT--Right wing was missing------THEY'VE even gotton smarter







-----sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great shot SB!!!!!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow you fellas arent letting these bird get a break, they get smart and fail either way.....not complainging keep it coming!! They were really bothering me this morning turkey huntin, stupid things.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

In Michigan, we can't go after the rascals 'till August. It's hot, sweaty, skeeters, but plenty of uneducated youngsters to trick into range. And, the trick is to make sure they don't get any smarter. Best part, is hiding anywhere is easy!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I think you just did !


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Crows and Red-Tails are usually the first to my foxpro. One of these days, if a safe shot presents, I'm going to whack a crow with the .22 mag for decoy use. BLK feathers are more obvious than, turkey, grouse, pheasant and other combinations I sometimes use. Good job on the crows. RS, NattyB


----------

